# Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks



## mickeyt (Jan 20, 2013)

*Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*

Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks

This is my first blog so I hope I get it right. I bought a used 733 a few months ago that did not come with a dust collection hood. After getting it home I had to try it out, ran a pine board through it and blew chips and dust 5 foot . Well being frugal as I am, no make that cheap I decided to try and make something to get me by until I could find a factory hood.

This is what I came up with, I have been using it for a few months now and am happy with it so thought maybe some of you could benefit from it.

The first thing you need is a 17 inch piece of thin wall schedule 20 sewer pipe.
Lay the pipe on a flat table and place a framing square against it to mark a strait line the full length of it like this. I used a black ink marking pen so I could see the line better










Now you should have a line like this.










Now measure 3/4 inches from that line makes no difference which side of the line you measure from. Now use your framing square again and mark the 2ed line like this










Now your pipe should look like this with 2 lines 3/4 inch apart.










Next step is to measure with the pipe facing you, mark a line on the right side 3 inches from the end connecting the 2 lines, it should look like this.










Next measure from the left side of the pipe 5/8 inch from the end and connect the 2 lines, it should look like this.










Ok now we get to the good part. Take a jig saw or other tool and cut out the space between the 3 inch right side and the 5/8 inch left side I found that a jig saw with a fine tooth blade worked good after drilling a large starter hole at each end. Try to stay on the line to make it strait, I also found that cutting right to left on both lines a little at a time and cutting off the waste as I went kept the cut of tab from getting to long and jumping around help. 
It also helps to have someone help hold the pipe as you cut, I placed mine in a vice to hold it but it also required another person to help me worked better. When you get it cut it should look like this.










The next step is to cut a center line on the 5/8 inch left side, Mark a line down center of the 3/4 inch space on the 5/8 side and cut the pipe apart when done it should look like this.










Stay with me were almost there.

The next part you will need is a plug for the end of the pipe that will go on the left 5/8 inch side. I cut a 4 inch plywood circle and attached a small square knob that I screwed on it from the inside, 4 inch is to small and 4 ½ inch is to big so I just made it 4 inch and wrapped a few layers of duck tape around it until it felt good for the final fit, don't wrap the tape until you are ready to install the plug and the pipe is attached to the planer. When you are done it should look like this.










Ok now we get to the place where we mount the pipe on the planer. when you look at the back of the planer you see the chip extractor area, Its about 1 inch tall and about 11- 12 inches wide, it will look like this.










Looking at it from the side you will see that there is a small tab at the top and bottom and this is where the pipe is going to slide onto. I looks like this.










Now we are going to put the pipe on the little tabs, start on the right side and slowly slide the pipe over the tabs. do not try and lift it on them as your pipe may split on the right hand side, ( don't ask me how I know this LOL ) just slide it until you get it so it fits from one side to the other. at this point you may have to make a few corrective cuts to get yours to fit just right. The next 3 photo's show sliding the pipe on over the tabs.




























When you get it just right the left side 5/8 inches will fit like you see in this next photo, the reason for the 5/8 inches is so you can put on and take off the 4 inch end cap and be able to clear the side of the planer, leave this side at 5/8 inches and make all your adjustment cuts from the right side to make the slot fit the tabs, when you think you have the right length of the slot you may need to enlarge the 3/4 inch slot to relieve pressure on the pipe on the right side as it will fit real tight. The left side should look like this when installed.










Now all there is to do is put the 4 inch plug in and screw it place, I just slide it in place and drilled two small hole so it would be easy to put the screws in, when done it should look like this.










When You get the screw holes drilled, then ad some sort of hanger to hold the pipe up and to keep it firmly in place. I used some of this plastic pipe hanger material which worked out great, it looks like this.










And when it is in place it looks like this.










Well that's about all there is to it, I stuck a 4 inch metal elbow on the end and it is ready to hook up to the dust collector. This is what it looks like all done.










Like I said at the start of this blog the collector has worked for me for a few months now. I don't think I will spend any money on a factory hood, I have read where the factory ones clog up some, one this one I have never had it clog up with chips and my dust collector is about 10 feet away and only 1 hp. I do get some blow back of small shavings, but I also get them with the factory hood on my Delta planer, so I don't think you can get them all. Like I said it works for my.
If you have any questions let me know and I will try to help out.

Happy planning 
Mickt


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


MickeyT,

Well done for your 1st Blog, concise and to the point and the pictorial 'How To' made it very clear.

Thanks for sharing. - Grandpa Len.

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## dhsquared (Jun 2, 2013)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


Just found LumberJocks, signed up, looked in the Blogs, and lo… the very thing I needed to find; posted only minutes before.
I also have a 733 second-hand with no dust-collector, and found I can't order one as they're obsolete.
I'll give this a try, thanks!


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


from what i see in the pictures it looks like the strap will get loose if you raise the head to plane something thicker, you may have to remount it maybe, but nice job fitting the pipe to the machine, have you tried it without the plug, with it out it might allow more air flow to carry the shavings,


----------



## dhsquared (Jun 2, 2013)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


Yes cutmantom, good point. 
I saw that, but figured I'd see if there was some place to attach the strap to the head instead of the frame.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


Great instructional! I love the low cost solutions. Like you said, it may even be superior in function to the manufactured piece.

PVC… duct tape… Had you worked in a cinder block it would have immortalized this project!


----------



## mickeyt (Jan 20, 2013)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the commits. 
I forgot to say in the blog that I believe a 5 inch pipe may work as well for those that use 5 inch dust piping.

*Dhsquared* 
Welcome to Lumber Jocks, you will find more information here then you thought possible and a great bunch of guys and gals ready to help you anytime.
Hope it works as well for you as it has me, like cymantom noticed the strap needs some more work but it should not be an issue. I had been meaning to put one on for a long time when doing this blog I was just in a hurry and did not think it out.

*Cutmantom*
You are right about the strap, I didn't about it at the time I put it on, just found a convenient screw to attach it to. 
There are two other screws on the planer head that can be used these are the two that hold the blade cover down. The reason I did not use these is that the strapping did not line up very well. I think I might just drill two small holes in the pipe inline with these and hold the strap down with some small nuts and bolts.
I had been thinking of a strap type hold system for some time as the pipe with out one will hang down a little because of its weight and the planed board will move it up just a tad when it comes out of the planer. 
Yes I tried to run it with out the plug in and all it did was to blow the shavings out that end making a mess. I did think about drilling a bunch of small holes in the end for more air but I found that the way it is it works ok, not saying that it may work better with more air. I also thought of placing screen wire on the end?
I bet use all working on it together we will figure it out, if anyone comes up with a better idea post it.

Thanks again
Mickeyt


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


I have been using a 733 for about 10 years with out dust collection. When I clean up my shop this is the biggest place to clean. I will have to give this a try. Thanks from all of us too 'busy' to think.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


Great idea !!!


----------



## jte9999 (Aug 23, 2012)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


Looks like a great permanent solution. Where were you a year ago? I bought the planer hood and adapter (with tax and shipping $60). I used a 14" floor sweep from my shop vac with duct tape until the hood came in. Nice work.

-jay


----------



## johnbambersdad1 (Jun 5, 2013)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


I can not believe it, I just bought a dw733 with no dust extraction hood and found this blog from mickyt, just called my pal to scrounge a suitable piece of waste pipe, job will be done by weekend. Many thanks, I also joined lumberjocks today.


----------



## mickeyt (Jan 20, 2013)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


*Johnbambersdad1*
Welcome to Lumber Jocks, great place with lots of great folks ready to help you anytime.

I am making an inprovement to the strap that holds the pipe up, I don't know why I did not do this the first time around, in a hurry I guess, anyway here is the fix.

Use the screw on the left side that holds the cover for the blades. You can see a photo of it in the photo.










Next photo shows it in place










Next photo shows that the planer head will go up and down now like it should.










In this last photo I try to show that there is clearance under the the pipe and the planer bed for boards the go through with out hitting the pipe.










Thanks everyone for the feed back on this, makes me feel good that it might be usefull to some and i'm able to pay back from all the information I have gotten off Lumber Jocks. I don't post very much but I do lurk most every day.

Thanks again
Mickeyt


----------



## mickeyt (Jan 20, 2013)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


*Johnbambersdad1*
Welcome to Lumber Jocks, great place with lots of great folks ready to help you anytime.

I am making an inprovement to the strap that holds the pipe up, I don't know why I did not do this the first time around, in a hurry I guess, anyway here is the fix.

Use the screw on the left side that holds the cover for the blades. You can see a photo of it in the photo.










Next photo shows it in place










Next photo shows that the planer head will go up and down now like it should.










In this last photo I try to show that there is clearance under the the pipe and the planer bed for boards the go through with out hitting the pipe.










Thanks everyone for the feed back on this, makes me feel good that it might be usefull to some and i'm able to pay back from all the information I have gotten off Lumber Jocks. I don't post very much but I do lurk most every day.

Thanks again
Mickeyt

PS: If anyone builds one of these, post some photogeaphs of it, if you make improvements to it post those also!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


Thanks Mickeyt this is an excellent idea. I will definitely try it and I'll take some pictures as I go along.


----------



## mickeyt (Jan 20, 2013)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


Hi Mark, sorry it took so long to get back to you. 
Hope it works out ok for you, and send me them photo's.

I have made a few changes to the hood that I will post in a few days, maybe tomorrow if I get the time, I think these changes make it stronger, so check here late tomorrow or Friday for them.

mickeyt


----------



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2007)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


Mickey,

My DeWalt 733 planner has a 2" wide opening.

I guess mine is missing that lower part. Sucks.

Kernel version:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2007)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


Mickey,

My DeWalt 733 Planner has a 2" opening.

I'm missing that lower plate. Sucks.

W. Kirk Crawford
Tularosa, New Mexico.
[email protected] version:


----------



## mickeyt (Jan 20, 2013)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


Hey Kirk, not sure what you mean by 2 inch opening and the plate missing, can you post a photo for us to look it.


----------



## mickeyt (Jan 20, 2013)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


Hi, everyone, it's been awhile since I was on here, had a few health issues to deal with, all is good now.
I made this fix for the dust hood some time ago and did not get around to posting it. It has made a great improvement to the hood and should not cost but a few dollars if anything at all.

Ok lets get going. In the original there was only one strap holding up the hood I've added 2 more straps and made an improvement to the way it is attached to the planner making it more secure. Here is what I did.

This first photo shows the top cover. you will need to remove it from the planner just as you would when changing blades. just unscrew the two nuts on the right and left sides that bolt it on.










This next photo shows the top cover or lid as I call it off of the planner and on the work bench. Look at the front of it and you will see that little lip that was used to hold the drain pipe to the planner in the original design plan.
Now take a screw driver or other tool and separate the lower plate from the top one by prying on that lip that curls over the top plate, I don't have mine in front of me so there may be two screws in the back helping hold it together, however it is take them apart.
You can see where the lip is in this photo, it is on the left at the front.










This next photo just shows the two apart and you can see the lip better.










In this next photo it shows using a pair of vice grips to pry up the lip, you want to try and get it at a 90 degrees to the plate. It a little hard to work as there is not to grab onto but make it as straight a 90 as you can because this is what the collector pipe will slide on when done. ( If you are concerned that you will mess up your planner for later if you get a factor hood don't be because you can replace everything back to original later)










This next photo shows where I placed some double sided tape on the bottom plate to help hold the top plate down and help with any rattling problems and to just help keep dust out from between the two. It may not be necessary but I did it.










This next one shows the two placed back together










This next photo shows where I drilled the holes for the straping to hold the pipe onto the planner. If you built the pipe like I did you will need to drill two holes in the *bottom* of the pipe at 9 inches and 5 inches from the right side. Make sure you are near center on the bottom because this is where your pipe strap is attached to the pipe to hold it up. Drill the holes and find two small bolts, nuts, lock washers and regular washers. Now cut two pieces of straping and bolt them down to the pipe, after doing mine I put some lock tight on them, just because I thought it would hold them better from coming loose later.










Next place the top plate back on the planner if you have not already done so but don't tighten it down yet with the two nuts. Now you will need to drill a small starter hole for a screw are what you want to hold the middle strap in place. I used a self taping screw about 1 inch long for mine. I would not recommend a dry wall screw as they will not hold up for very long. I just lined it up with my strap and drilled the hole.










All that is left is to bolt it up on the planner. Slide the pipe on from the right to the left on the lip, you will notice that the pipe has a lot more to hold onto.
After getting the pipe on roll the straps up to the center hole and screw it down and do the same for the other two straps using the original hold down nuts for the top plate. try to keep everything nice and sung and the same length other words don't pull one tighter then the other. Place your left end plug on before putting on the left strap>










That's it put your collection hose on the right side and plane some wood.

This set up can be made for the collection hose to be on the left side also just reverse the ends. I've also thought about making it with a tee and putting the collection pipe out the front, but mine works just fine this way and putting to much pipe may get in the way of the boards as they come out the planner but just now thinking more on it the tee could be angled up and not out. Still think it may hit the boards as the tee would have a collar on it making it a little thicker then just the thin walled pipe and there is not a whole lot of room under the pipe as it is.

Here is what mine looks like set up. I'm using a 1 HP collector vented outside with a trash can separator. with about 15 foot of pipe between them and the thing works very well.










Again guys sorry it took so long to get this up. If I can help you post a question in the form of a post and I will get the message faster through my email from the L J site.


----------



## Kenton (Apr 2, 2014)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...





















Hey Mike, very inventive idea here. I have a DW733 I bought used and was looking for a dust hood (that wasn't too expensive). I was hoping your invention would help me, but I think I must have a later version of the DW733 than you. Mine doesn't have the 3/4" slot for the dust shoot; rather it has a 2-inch opening with three metal tabs across the top. I guess I have the same problem as Kirk posted above. So I don't think it'll work for me (sigh). I've posted a couple pictures of what mine looks like in case you or someone else has some ideas.


----------



## mickeyt (Jan 20, 2013)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


Hello Kenton, Yeah yours is different than mine. Thanks for the pics, When Kirk posted his problem I could not see what he was talking about with a pic.
Looking at yours and I think Kirks would be the same, I'm not sure of how to make one but I do have an idea if you are handy with making things, but it may be easier to try and buy an original one somewhere if you can.

What I would try is get a furnace floor or ceiling metal boot from Home depot or Lowes etc. You can get them in different configurations but I would look for one with about a 2 inch opening and about 12 inches long with the side 4 inch connection for the trunk line to hook up to. 
These will have a flange all the way around for you to work with on attaching it to the planner, you may have to make some cuts in the boot which you can ether tape or pop rivet back together.
In my revised plan where I pried up the little flange in the front of the hood you could do the same for attaching the new dust collector on the top and then use the flange on the new boot to screw it to the planner or you may be able to remove that top part that holds the tools and attach the top flange of the boot some how.
I think with a little time and thinking it out this would be easier then the model I did. 
Good luck with it and if you need some more help just let me know….... If you try this and come up with a plan that works, post some pics to help others that have the same model as yours.

Take care Mick


----------



## TomInCO (Aug 2, 2015)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


Sweet… At first I was having trouble making it fit, so I made a small mod that made it really easy. Rather than a 3/4" opening, I made it a bit wider (about 1 1/4"). It hooks on the bottom lip and just folds over the top. There is no need to bend it to a 90 degree angle, just ensure the strap holds it up and all is good. I ended up using two of the phillips screws that hold the plastic tray on the output chute (the ones closest to the blades) to connect the strap. Also, Lowe's had a nice little plastic insert for the 4" drain pipe. Probably with the wider opening, there is also no reason to make the cut to split things on the 5/8" side. This works like a charm.

Thanks for the GREAT idea Mick!

tom


----------



## mickeyt (Jan 20, 2013)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


Hey Tom, sounds like you took this to a new and easier level, can you post up some pics so everyone else can see how you did this? I'd sure like to see it.

Now if someone can tell me where to get the best buy on some good blades.


----------



## jer2 (Aug 7, 2015)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


Hello: Here's my pics of solving the two inch gap with only the top ridge to hang the pipe on. I made no new holes in the planer, nor bent/twisted/modified any part thereof. I used the same mounting points for the straps as the original post. I did cut the pipe gap to a full 2 inches. I sealed the bottom of the gap with duct tape between the pipe and the planer frame. I used part of an old dog leash for the support straps. Note that this works great with a 14 gal shop vacuum (standard 2.25 inch vacuum hose); I did drill the three visible 1/4 inch holes in the other end to allow air to enter to create turbulence to keep the dust moving in the corner at that end. I get very very nearly no dust out of this when in use. And since I bought a full length pipe, I now have enough to make a steamer tube; might bend a chair soon!


----------



## mickeyt (Jan 20, 2013)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


Wow! Nice work jar2. Thanks for posting the pics for everyone to see, and how you did the mod. Its great that folks are willing to share their ideas to help others.


----------



## Alse30 (Sep 16, 2015)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...












Lots of great Information here. My 733 has the 2" opening so I went to the Big orange store to get some PVC to construct my own. This is mt solution..
Still tweaking it a bit, it catches about 80% of the chips. Just need a better seal on the bottom of the dust port. It cost more than $5.00 but it was worth it..


----------



## Alse30 (Sep 16, 2015)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


----------



## Toenail71 (Feb 27, 2018)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


Here is my $9.00 dust hood for my 1997 Dewalt 733 with a 2" exhaust. I have it hooked to a 4" hose to my HF 2hp dust collector. This snaps on and off in seconds, no screws or fasteners and has never fallen off.


----------



## paulbCO (May 19, 2018)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


While this post is a little old it came in handy for the Dewalt 733 palnner I just picked up. The dust hood was missing and I also had the larger gap to cover. I made a modified version of the original design.










I just cut a piece of 1/4" plywood and mounted it inside the tube and let it extend to just below the bottom of the opening in the palner.










The weight of the device hanging from the straps is enough to keep it in place.










It worked great.


----------



## dartzt (Sep 13, 2012)

mickeyt said:


> *Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks*
> 
> Make a Dewalt 733 planer dust hood for less then 5 bucks
> 
> ...


Thanks to everyone who posted info here! I now have good ideas to use on my similar 734 model. I will post pics when I get it done.


----------

